
Sanic – all-in-one tool to develop, build, and deploy Docker/Kubernetes projects - jinqueeny
https://github.com/distributed-containers-inc/sanic
======
necovek
It's a bit unfortunate that they use the same name as the Python3 async web
framework Sanic:

    
    
      https://github.com/huge-success/sanic/
      https://sanicframework.org/
    

They won't help each other in web searches, and considering they are using
"sanic" project name on github too, it might confuse people some more.

